# VDC light wont turn off after clock spring change



## Dean Dixon (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi all, 

I've got a 2009 dualis/qashqai, who's airbag light had recently appeared. The clock spring was found to be faulty, and was changed out. During the process the battery was disconnected for a number of days. 

Upon restart, the airbag light was reset (ignition On/Off sequence), however I now have a permanent VDC light which I cannot seem to get rid of. I've checked all the fuses, disconnected the battery again, checked brake fluid and tried driving in a straight line to reset with no luck. 

Starting to run out of ideas and hoping someone has solved this issue .


----------

